# The ignore option...



## Jacqui (Jul 4, 2011)

Is there a member in here, whose posts always make you upset and wanting to make a post back to them in an argumentative tone? Somebody whose posts you would just rather not stumble across?

Do you know there is an ignore option? Just go into your "User CP" and on the left side under the "Miscellaneous" section, you will find the ignore option. Why not give it a try today?


----------



## jaizei (Jul 4, 2011)

Slightly easier, you can view their profile and then click "Add to Ignore List" on the right hand side.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 4, 2011)

jaizei said:


> Slightly easier, you can view their profile and then click "Add to Ignore List" on the right hand side.


 Thanks for pointing that option out too!


----------



## Edna (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks for the tip, Jacqui. I'm going to try it and see if this doesn't become a kinder, gentler forum. I'm sorry you're having to work (on the forum) this lovely holiday


----------



## dmmj (Jul 4, 2011)

Nothing personal edna but I chose you to ignore, don't worry you will be off it in a minute, it simply blocks the user posts so you can't see them. I would imagine it is handy for people you don't want to associate with on this forum.

and now your posts are back


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 4, 2011)

Edna said:


> Thanks for the tip, Jacqui. I'm going to try it and see if this doesn't become a kinder, gentler forum. I'm sorry you're having to work (on the forum) this lovely holiday



Give David and Josh credit, as they posted on the subject. I just made sure all members could see this reminder.

I hope your enjoying the holiday. Are fireworks allowed where you are? (and yes, shame on me for taking my own thread off topic.  )


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 4, 2011)

So, if I put Edna on my ignore list, does that mean that ANYTHING she posts will not show up on my screen? Say that David has a thread and Edna replies. The someone else quotes Edna's reply in their post. How will that work?

By the way, Edna, I really like you and enjoy reading your posts.


----------



## jaizei (Jul 4, 2011)

Her post will be hidden unless you click on it to show it. Quotes work the same as before.


----------



## Edna (Jul 4, 2011)

dmmj said:


> Nothing personal edna but I chose you to ignore, don't worry you will be off it in a minute, it simply blocks the user posts so you can't see them. I would imagine it is handy for people you don't want to associate with on this forum.
> 
> and now your posts are back





Thanks, David! That was actually painless on my part


----------



## Tom (Jul 4, 2011)

I posted and it disappeared...

Can I put myself on someone else's "Ignore" list? I would like to be ignored by a few. Can the mods?


----------



## Angi (Jul 4, 2011)

I don't have the need to ignore anyone, but that is great to know. Thanks.


----------



## jaizei (Jul 4, 2011)

How much longer till we get the "survivor option" and are able to vote people off the forum.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 4, 2011)

Yea! I vote for that option!!!


----------



## Torty Mom (Jul 4, 2011)

jaizei said:


> How much longer till we get the "survivor option" and are able to vote people off the forum.


Blaaaahaaaaa hahahahah ahahahahaha that was priceless!!!


----------



## Josh (Jul 4, 2011)

Tom said:


> I posted and it disappeared...
> 
> Can I put myself on someone else's "Ignore" list? I would like to be ignored by a few. Can the mods?



Disappeared?

It is solely up to the ignorer to choose who to ignore.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 4, 2011)

Regarding vanishing posts, when I had someone on ignore (simply as a test) I did have 2 posts not post on different threads, I don't know if there is a connection, just thought I would say something.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Edna (Jul 5, 2011)

David, maybe you're on your own ignore list?


----------



## Fernando (Jul 5, 2011)

Edna said:


> David, maybe you're on your own ignore list?



hahaha David...you can't ignore yourself! You can drown out your voice but that's pretty much it.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for the tip, Jacqui!


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Jul 5, 2011)

You learn something new everyday.....Thanks Jacqui


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Jul 5, 2011)

jaizei said:


> How much longer till we get the "survivor option" and are able to vote people off the forum.



LMAO!!!!


----------



## Mao Senpai (Jul 5, 2011)

jaizei said:


> How much longer till we get the "survivor option" and are able to vote people off the forum.



Haha that is awesome...


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 8, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> Is there a member in here, whose posts always make you upset and wanting to make a post back to them in an argumentative tone? Somebody whose posts you would just rather not stumble across?
> 
> Do you know there is an ignore option? Just go into your "User CP" and on the left side under the "Miscellaneous" section, you will find the ignore option. Why not give it a try today?



To be honest, there's nobody here that I find intolerable, and many I think very highly of.

There is one who has a VERY high opinion of himself, but he's easy to forgive, as I suspect he suffers from low self-esteem, so he likes sharing his opinion, to make himself feel better about himself...no harm, no foul.

Pretty good bunch here, IMABO.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 8, 2011)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a member in here, whose posts always make you upset and wanting to make a post back to them in an argumentative tone? Somebody whose posts you would just rather not stumble across?
> ...


I tend to agree but for some people there may be someone or someones who just make the forum a bad place to be, so the ignore option is there for people who want to use it. Time to go make myself feel better now.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 8, 2011)

dmmj said:


> Terry Allan Hall said:
> 
> 
> > To be honest, there's nobody here that I find intolerable, and many I think very highly of.
> ...



I think all forums have a "troll" or three, but I honestly think this forum has the lowest ratio of any place I frequent...one that I participate at is so infested with trolls (*who often have several accounts so as to appear that they're in the majority*) that the mods have just given up...several get banned weekly and usually are back w/ a new "identity" is an hour or two, and at least 5 I know of have been "perma-banned" anywhere from 3 to 20 times...and the mods simply can't dedicate the time to keep tracking them down! 

That's just one reason I like this place so much!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 8, 2011)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> I think all forums have a "troll" or three, but I honestly think this forum has the lowest ratio of any place I frequent...one that I participate at is so infested with trolls (*who often have several accounts so as to appear that they're in the majority*) that the mods have just given up...several get banned weekly and usually are back w/ a new "identity" is an hour or two, and at least 5 I know of have been "perma-banned" anywhere from 3 to 20 times...and the mods simply can't dedicate the time to keep tracking them down!
> 
> That's just one reason I like this place so much!



Its a little time-consuming, but we (mods and Josh) are able to check duplicate users and have been trying to keep on top of that.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 9, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Terry Allan Hall said:
> 
> 
> > I think all forums have a "troll" or three, but I honestly think this forum has the lowest ratio of any place I frequent...one that I participate at is so infested with trolls (*who often have several accounts so as to appear that they're in the majority*) that the mods have just given up...several get banned weekly and usually are back w/ a new "identity" is an hour or two, and at least 5 I know of have been "perma-banned" anywhere from 3 to 20 times...and the mods simply can't dedicate the time to keep tracking them down!
> ...


\

The forum that I referred to, the first mod for the Political Forum was a nice, but totally unprepared gal, who was then replaced by a 19-yoa teenager who was playing Mr. Popularity, and was replaced by another 19-yoa teenager w/ a Power Trip, and now by a guy who openly admits that he really hasn't the time to do the job, yet won't (or can't) get any "sub-mods", yada yada, and the place has become a sewer. Ironocally, it was conceived as being an advertisement for products, but almost every school and public library now sxcreen it out, due to the vulgar language and right-on-the-verge-of pornographic pics that are ignored (otoh, competing commercial sites get a lot of the business from <om and Dad).

At the forum where I'm a mod, which came into being because of the sewer I just mentioned, we have to do the same as y'all and Josh, but so far it's not been too bad...(crosses fingers).


----------

